# Wireless Frustration



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

I have read through so many things here and am just as baffled as to why I can not get connected. Anyone out there who can help??

I am using Verizon FiOS and am using a Westell 327W router/modem. I have an H20 DVR. My wired router/modem is in another room. I can access wireless in the room where the DVR is located. I have a belkin N wireless USB adapter and can swap that out for some of the other recommended wireless adapters since I just bought it but first lets see if we can get this connected. I go through the connection stage on my DVR and it connects/sees my network but not the internet. I plugged the USB adapter into my laptop for internet only to make sure it works and it worked fine. My DVR settings are:
IP address: 192.168.1.42
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 71.102.157.8
when I hit connect now on the DVR they all say OK. Network says connected. Internet says Not connected to the intenet (22). 
I read through the posts and it says to just plug the USB Wireless adapter into the reciever but when I do that I get an error mesage that the ethernet cable is not connected. When I called DirecTV they said that the ethernet cable is required. But that seems strange especially based on what I read here. So if the ethernet cable is defintely required and I want to connect wirelessly but there is no wired connection in that room do I need some sort of ethernet to USB converter? This is SO frustrating. I am somewhat technical but this has me baffled!

Can anyone help me???


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, WendyinSB!

The problem is you can not use a USB wireless adapter. It has to have an ethernet connection.


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm - when I read through posts here it looked like others have been sucessful with a wireless connection. And the instructions from DirecTV show a wireless config but connected to an apapter - where do I find a wireless adapter that is ethernet???

well - i tried to submit the link to the tech forumbut this site willnot allow me to send a link so if you go to the DirecTV tech forum and search for wireless configuration there is a whole stream. or send me a private mesage and I can send you the link.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Also I should point out that the Network test will say Connected sometimes when you are not actually connected. It will only work if the Internet test says connected.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

There are a few units got there. The ones I have used is the Linksys WGA600N (wireless N) and Linksys WGA54G (Wireless G but it can only use WEP security).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

WendyinSB said:


> hmm - when I read through posts here it looked like others have been sucessful with a wireless connection. And the instructions from DirecTV show a wireless config but connected to an apapter - where do I find a wireless adapter that is ethernet???
> 
> well - i tried to submit the link to the tech forumbut this site willnot allow me to send a link so if you go to the DirecTV tech forum and search for wireless configuration there is a whole stream. or send me a private mesage and I can send you the link.


You can use a Linksys WET54G as a wireless ethernet adapter if you like. There are others but I use that one. You can also use a powerline adapter (you'll need two) which you can buy from DIRECTV's web site.


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm using a DLink DWL 810+ (bought several years ago when I hacked my Directv Tivo's for ethernet) wireless access point. The key is it needs to be an ethernet WAC, not USB which may be your problem.

Mine's 802.11b only, but is still fast enough for DOD--once the icon shows green, I can start watching while the download finishes. Anytime the HR21 reboots (after new software download), I just have to unplug the power cord of the DWL 810+ and then plug back in, and the connection re-establishes.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm doing this with a Linksys WGA54G and the Actiontec router that Verizon FIOS gave me.

The connection from the wireless adapter to the DVR must be RJ-45 (fat "phone" plug) Ethernet.

This works fine, though occasionally the Linksys adapter loses connection to the router and needs to be powered off and on.


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW - you folks are great. I have now learned there is no way to do this, even kludgey, with USB Wireless so that adapter iti is headed back to the store. I have an old Linksys G Router WRT54G that I was hoping to use but no dice - seems that it cannot function as a bridge so I just need to break down and buy the Linksys WET54G. Thanks again. Hopefully I can get that to work sometime next week after it arrives.


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW - I spoke to Linksys as I couldn;t decide betweenthe WGA54G and the WET54G. The recommended the WET54G as I am not using any gaming devices.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Ethernet wireless "gaming" adapters work very well for this application, too.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

WendyinSB said:


> WOW - you folks are great. I have now learned there is no way to do this, even kludgey, with USB Wireless so that adapter iti is headed back to the store. I have an old Linksys G Router WRT54G that I was hoping to use but no dice - seems that it cannot function as a bridge so I just need to break down and buy the Linksys WET54G. Thanks again. Hopefully I can get that to work sometime next week after it arrives.


Actually, if you're willing to load 3rd party firmware, a WRT54G can act as a bridge. I use a WRT54G with dd-wrt firmware loaded. I already had one laying around...so I didn't have to buy anything new. The firmware is a free download.

Do a Google search for "dd-wrt" and that will take you to the website. Follow the directions there, to the letter, for flashing the router with the dd-wrt firmware, and you're all set to go. I'm using the stable release called V24 on mine and it works like a charm.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

WendyinSB said:


> WOW - you folks are great. I have now learned there is no way to do this, even kludgey, with USB Wireless so that adapter iti is headed back to the store. I have an old Linksys G Router WRT54G that I was hoping to use but no dice - seems that it cannot function as a bridge so I just need to break down and buy the Linksys WET54G. Thanks again. Hopefully I can get that to work sometime next week after it arrives.


There is a way to do this. I use a wireless access point with my H20-700 and it works perfectly.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

WendyinSB said:


> WOW - you folks are great. I have now learned there is no way to do this, even kludgey, with USB Wireless so that adapter iti is headed back to the store. I have an old Linksys G Router WRT54G that I was hoping to use but no dice - seems that it cannot function as a bridge so I just need to break down and buy the Linksys WET54G. Thanks again. Hopefully I can get that to work sometime next week after it arrives.


I had the same problem.....bought a USB adapter from Best Buy as they assured me that it would do the job and later found out it can't. Exchanged it for their wireless gaming adapter and all is good now.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1651928 said:


> There are a few units got there. The ones I have used is the Linksys WGA600N (wireless N) and Linksys WGA54G (Wireless G but it can only use WEP security).


I'm using my WGA54G with WPA/WPA2 Personal security...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I'm using my WGA54G with WPA/WPA2 Personal security...


I couldn't get mine to work with WPA and according to Linksys it only works with WEP. I am wondering if there is different versions and maybe the newer version(s) works.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1654953 said:


> I couldn't get mine to work with WPA and according to Linksys it only works with WEP. I am wondering if there is different versions and maybe the newer version(s) works.


Could be... I'm not sure which version mine is or which version firmware it's running... I will check when I get home...


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

mobandit said:


> Actually, if you're willing to load 3rd party firmware, a WRT54G can act as a bridge. I use a WRT54G with dd-wrt firmware loaded. I already had one laying around...so I didn't have to buy anything new. The firmware is a free download.
> 
> Do a Google search for "dd-wrt" and that will take you to the website. Follow the directions there, to the letter, for flashing the router with the dd-wrt firmware, and you're all set to go. I'm using the stable release called V24 on mine and it works like a charm.


I went to the dd-wrt site and found the V24 folder but from there was not sure what to look at. You said to follow the directions to the letter but not sure where to find the directions. This looks like it might work for me if i can figure outhow to do it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

WendyinSB said:


> I went to the dd-wrt site and found the V24 folder but from there was not sure what to look at. You said to follow the directions to the letter but not sure where to find the directions. This looks like it might work for me if i can figure outhow to do it.


that folder is where the firmwar is located but there are also directions. i'll get them for u in a few minutes as currently I am on my psp.

EDIT: Wow... It told me it wasnt going to post because of low virtual memory.
Anyway, what VERSION WRT54G do you have? It should be listed on the bottom of the device. For example, I have a WRT54Gv3
http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Su...e_rest_that_is_not_re-engineered_til_today.29

http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#Linksys

There are the 2 lists of what they support regarding linksys


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

STILL IN WIRELESS FRUSTATION HELL-
OK - I got my WET45G Linksys bridge. I hooked it up to my router. Configured it fine. I assigned it to have auto DCHP assignment. Then after I go tit all set up I was able to access the device through my Versaling Wireless Gateway UI. While still hardconnected I made it a static IP of 192.168.1.46 which did not conflict with anything on my network. 
I then unplugged the device frommy router and plugged it into my DVR. all lights are on. I can go back to my Verizon network UI and the Versalink Wireless network sees the DirectTV Plus DVR! Yeah! (or so I thought). It indicates the correct assigned IP address and it has address allocation as DHCP. It sees it fine so you would think that it would work. NOT. I can not access it from my desktop even though the network sees it. That was one sign somethng is wrong. 
I go to my TV. I go to setup. I select wireless network. Not detected. I go to advanced setup and make sure the IP address. gateway and DNS is all assigned correctly. YUP. It goes through the setup and all systems show up as OK however, NO INTERNET CONNECTION. What is preventing the bridge from connecting to the internet? Do I need to set up bridge sharing or port forwarding? What am I missing?


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

CJTE said:


> that folder is where the firmwar is located but there are also directions. i'll get them for u in a few minutes as currently I am on my psp.
> 
> EDIT: Wow... It told me it wasnt going to post because of low virtual memory.
> Anyway, what VERSION WRT54G do you have? It should be listed on the bottom of the device. For example, I have a WRT54Gv3
> ...


Well - I decided not to mess with new firmware but thank you. I got my new Linksys WET54G Ethernet Bridge today. Still no luck. UGH. Seemy other thread.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

It would be nice if DIRECTV included built in wireless. As it is now, the VOD content isn't worth the trouble of purchasing an adapter and setting it up. Just my opinion.

Our PS3's have it built in and it works flawless.


----------



## rossgs (Dec 23, 2006)

I would reboot everything you have before giving up including your router, bridge and your HR20 and then turn back on the router, the bridge and the HR20 in that order and see if it all settles down. It's possible that with the changes you've made that one of the devices needs clearing out of some routing table etc.

One other point , you seemed to indicate that DHCP is running on the system and at the same time you've assigned a static address to the HR20. I'd start by running DHCP only on the actual router and letting everyone take a dynamic address. Make sure that the bridge and router are on the same subnet. That might be another way out of the problem. 

What I do is simply use two powerline adapters to avoid all this nonsense. Costs a bit more but I move them around the house as I need them.


----------



## WendyinSB (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks. got it connectd but now why aren't there any programs listed when I go to the catalog?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

WendyinSB said:


> thanks. got it connectd but now why aren't there any programs listed when I go to the catalog?


Are you talking about On Demand programs?

If so you need to check your account and see if On Demand is listed in your programming. If not you need to call DIRECTV and say "Activate On Demand" when you get the automated message. It will add it to your account and take up to 24 hours to completely load all the guide info.


----------

